# ***for sale***



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

RV Roof Air - - $150: Duo-Therm 13,500 BTU. Ducted. Includes ceiling Assy, thermostat, and control box. Blows cold, this unit was replaced with a larger capacity unit. Came off '04 Coachman Motorhome.

Please contact Harold @ Seven one three-419-zero eight one five

Questions/comments will NOT be responded to as I'm listing these items for my father. He knows all the specifics 

Thanks!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Check out the site rules. This board isn't for for sale items. Thats why we have a classifieds section


----------

